
SpaceX's Falcon 9 explodes on Florida launch pad - espadrine
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/1/12748752/spacex-launch-site-explosion-cape-canaveral-florida
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12405006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12405006)

